# 350gt



## adnc-ant (Mar 24, 2007)

i have a 350 gt... and it doesnt run! the engine turns over the fuel pump pumps but there is no spark! i have looked at the central locking control unit and it appers that connection *ic5* has burnt out. after further investigation that conection is linked to the key transopnder that fits around the ignition barrel... where can i gt this part repaired or replaced?...
cheers ant


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Sounds like a dealer-only part.


----------

